# WinCC flex 2008-SP3 (Service Pack 3)



## ka1978 (23 April 2012)

Hallo,

weiss jemand vielleicht von wo kann man Win flex 2008 SP3 runterladen?

Danke


----------



## SoftMachine (23 April 2012)

Wie oft willst du noch fragen ?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51354-WinCCflexible-SP3?p=385326#post385326
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51354-WinCCflexible-SP3?p=385329#post385329


----------

